# '67 GTO Power Steering Pump



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

My pump is leaking and I am trying to find a seal kit for it but I can't figure out what this pump is off of.
The pumps I am looking at for '67 seem to all have a single nut in the center with a keyway, this one has 4 bolts holding the pulley on.
Did this car come with this or is this some bastardized pump off of something else?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

V8 power steering pump for a '67 Pontiac will have a shaft with a key way with a large nut holding the pulley on. The original PS pump pulley will have part number ending with eith "900" or "901". There also several different shapes to the return line coming out of the back of the pump. 

As your pump (or at least PS pulley) has been changed, it would be smart to ck the part number stamped into the waterpump pulley and post back. Also, note whether two straps attach to the mounting area of the top of alternator, or if the alternator attaches using a large C shared alternator bracket. should be able to ID what you have, possibly solve the problem. Roger


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Roger

It has the two arms that connect to the alternator and looking at the bolt kit in the Ames catalog this thing is totally bastardized in there.
Also the high pressure hose has a splice in it like it was made from 2 hoses to fit the pump and the steering box.
I am just going to order the pump, pulley, hoses and bolt kit from Ames and assemble it according to the manual and be done with it.
One of the spacers was made out of a large nut that was ground down, one of those beat to fit paint to match deals.
There are no numbers on the pulley that I can find but this definitely isn't the proper pump for the car.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> Thanks Roger
> 
> It has the two arms that connect to the alternator and looking at the bolt kit in the Ames catalog this thing is totally bastardized in there.
> Also the high pressure hose has a splice in it like it was made from 2 hoses to fit the pump and the steering box.
> ...


Sounds like a mess, not sure what the prev owner was up to. at least you have the correct aluminum pivot block that the pump mounts to, most likely the small hockey stick bracket and the two front alternator straps for a '67 or '68. Make sure you have the large cupped washer that goes on the stud between the pump and the alum pivot block.. Know I always run out of that goofy washer when rebuilding pumps and putting PS changeovers together. Roger


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The cupped washer comes with the bolt kit and the mounting bracket is correct.
I just ordered everything from Ames.
Everything mechanical on this car is hacked, I had to source another A/C heater plenum because the idiot took a pair of tin snips to the core supports so he could change the core out without pulling the plenum.
The core he put in broke at the neck because it was just flopping around in there.
I made a good one out of the best parts of the two, new gaskets and I reglassed the outer shell to bulletproof it.
The engine is at CVMS for a rebuild and I am doing the firewall and steering column etc. so it will all be done when the engine arrives.


----------

